# How many inches does your dog's waist measure?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone have a tape measure? Please?


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

This probably won't help.. Summer is too small.

45lbs, 21 inches..

Hope someone gives you something more helpful


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Where exactly are you measuring? I just measured Merlin right in front of his back legs (where his waist is smallest) and it was 25.5 inches. Last time he was weighed he was about 71 pounds. 

But if I moved the tape forward just a little it was 26.5.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm no help either.... Jacks has been bouncing between 78-80lbs for a while. His waist is 26. 

I originally got 27, but I had the measure too far forward and by his ribs. I moved it back as far as possible to the actual waist area.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan is 23 inches tall, 65 pounds. Right behind the last rib his waist measures 25 1/2". This was taken with a metal ruler so it may not be as accurate as a tape measure ...

Measured directly in front of the hind legs, Faelan measures 22 1/2.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my Toby is 77 pounds, tall and lean, measures 24 inches around the waist.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I measured in front of his male member so as to not include that in the measurement!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I measured in front of his male member so as to not include that in the measurement!!


LOL! I'll have to take a new measurement then.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

33.5 he was 38 inches a few months back. He,s jumping alot more when I get home.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I just measured and got 22 inches.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

More than my hips.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I will have to dig up the tape measure, it's somewhere.

Just a note - the dogs went for the annual vet check up today and she commented that their weights were very good and they looked very good. Always nice to hear. She said they both had very defined waist lines and were nicely tucked. She also said that she sees way to many over weight/fat Goldens and it was so nice to see them at a proper weight.

Darby was 94 lbs and Kirby 70, for the record they both have put on some weight this winter.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

22.5 inches. 

She's small; only about 23 inches tall (if I measured in the right place) and 55 pounds.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's 25.5 inches tall and weighs between 65 - 70 lbs. His last vet check-up was in December and he weighed 65 lbs and had the vet complimenting Ranger on his lean physique. I just measured his waist and he's 24 inches around.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I remeasured last night and Merl's waist is 25 inches. Not that it made that much difference!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Duke wont sit still long enough for any measurement and Hayden would just lay down and roll over lol

But while on the measuring topic.. I'm guessing they are suppose to be the same height from uhh Withers to butt? (I don't know dog terms just horse). Dukes butt seems to be noticeably taller..Granted he is only 9 months.. but.. it's weird


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Lucy is 29" and weighs 95 pounds. My grandkids say she is fat, but I can feel her ribs and she has lots of energy. She is 22" tall [shoulders and butt]. How tight do you pull the tape?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Waist is 22" at 24" tall. 10 months old.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I wondered too how tight to pull the measuring tape. I guess you don't want to be including the air space around the fur hairs!!


----------

